# sailing



## Zareza

Salutare!

Cum aș putea traduce *sailing* întâlnit într-o lecție despre sporturi ?

He is riding and* sailing. = *El practică echitația și* navigația.*

Pe *sailing *l-am găsit tradus și *yachting *în română, dar cred că este corect în cazul în care chiar se folosește yacht / iaht, mă gândesc că yachting ar fi un subtip.

Captain of his sailing club. = Căpitan al clubului de yachting.  (exemplul întâlnit)

Mulțumesc!


----------



## Haji Firouz

Salut,

Eu l-aș numi ”navigarea pe apă”.
Poate părea o precizare superfluă, dar mai există, de exemplu, navigarea pe internet. Sau poți lăsa doar ”navigarea”, considerând că se deduce din context că e vorba de sporturi nautice.

Am găsit niște expresii legate de aceste sporturi aici, probabil formulate de experți în domeniu, dacă vrei să mai studiezi limbajul specific: Sporturi nautice (acvatice) | Sfaturi sportive Decathlon

Succes,
Ana-Maria


----------



## Zareza

Mulțumesc mult pentru link!

Deși într-un titlu de pe site se anunță că firma respectivă* vă însoțește în practica NAVIGĂRII sau a CATAMARANULUI *(1.evidențierea lor prin literele mari; 2.nu știu cum ai putea să practici catamaranul), echipamentele sportive sunt numai pentru* navigație  *

Așadar ca să nu ne încurcăm cu navigarea pe internet (deși aceasta mi-am închipuit-o totdeauna prin spațiu), pare ca navigație ar fi mai aproape de sailing, deși în dex nu apare absolut deloc ca sport, probabil că la noi nu se prea practică din cauza mării liniștite. 

Big hug!


----------



## farscape

Yahting/Yachting/iahting sunt traduceri potrivite și folosite în română. La o adică, informal, ai putea folosi a te da cu barca/iola sau velierul.

Concursurile și competițiile (regate) sunt de *iahting* *- *vezi definițiile din dictionare. Navigația face parte din multe activități dar navigația pe apă poate fi folosită / se aplică la orice ambarcațiune sau vehicul care se deplasează pe apă.

Dacă ținem morțiș  - deși nu e cazul aici - să evităm iahting, navigație cu pânze ar fi o altă traducere.


----------



## Zareza

Mi-a atras atenția „a se da cu barca”. Așadar am purces la o căutare pe net.

1. Sute de turiști vin anual la Nehoiu, pentru* a se da cu barca pe apele repezi* ale râului Buzău. > Este clar că este vorba de* rafting *aici. Una este o apă repede și alta o apă agitată (mare, ocean).
2. (...) a da maestrului prilejul de *a se da cu barca într-un spaţiu paşnic *(...) > *a se plimba / a merge cu barca *pe un lac liniștit
3. Nagykanizsa -  Lacul pentru bărci: Din centrul orașului la 5 km., în direcția Kaposvar pe stânga drumului se află *lacul superb pentru a se da cu barca*. > Este vorba despre un lac liniștit, așadar *a se plimba cu barca*.

Pentru 2. și 3. ar merge *boating*.

Îmi pare că pentru a desemna sportul* sailing *este foarte vagă traducerea *a se da cu barca*. (Ce sport practici? Mă dau cu barca.)

Pentru că mai există și alte sporturi în care se folosește barca în respectiva lecție despre *sporturi pentru* *copii*:

*Rowing *- canotaj = Sport nautic care se practică în ambarcațiuni puse în mișcare cu ajutorul vâslelor => barcă fără pânze

Iar în *windsurfing *se folosește windsurf care are velă și placă, nu barcă.

Mulțumesc, farscape, pentru următoarele piste

*Velierul (sailing vessel) *are (cel puțin) două vele pe un catarg foarte înalt și participă mai multe persoane (adulți) la competiție în aceeași barcă.

Înțeleg că sailing este un termen general, dacă adăugăm un tip de barcă lângă acest termen, cam de fiecare dată rezultă altceva...

În fotografia din manual, barca ar fi *iolă*, într-adevăr. Există *iolă de agrement* și *iolă pentru practicarea sportului nautic*, cea de-a doua fiind o barcă foarte mică și care are o singură velă mânuită de o singură persoană.


Probabil că dacă i-aș întreba pe copiii din video ce sport practică, ar răspunde: practicăm sailing. 
Sau poate navigație cu iola.


----------



## farscape

Nu pricep care-i problema cu iahting, serios  Am fost membru și am făcut iahting la Clubul de iahting (..) București pe Herăstrău.

În America de Nord și la Olimpiadă  s-a făcut "democratizarea" sportului de iahting așa că avem numai "sailing clubs" cu mici excepții (Britannia Yachting Club), sailing regata, sailing class. In UK cele mai multe cluburi sunt de yachting și nu de sailing.

Definiția din DEX spune totul : iahting - Sport nautic practicat cu ambarcațiuni cu vele. In exemplul tău ar fi "el practică echitația și iahtingul"

[FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]În jargonul de specialitate n-ai să auzi iolă, toate sunt bărci (cu pânze): că e Finn că e FD, 470 sau Laser, toate sunt bărci. În engleză la bărcile mici, fără chilă sau derivor permanent li se zice dinghy (mai aproape de iola noastră).[/FONT]

[FONT=Open Sans, Arial, sans-serif]Dialog la club:
- Pe ce mergi azi?
- Azi sunt mus (crew) pe FD (Flying Dutchman) dar mâine merg skipper pe FD-ul ăla nou.[/FONT]


----------

